# Kennt jemand ein Spiel im Stil von Industriegigant oder Transport Tycoon?



## JoeKiller123 (12. Januar 2017)

Diese Games habe ich früher bis zum Abwinken gezockt. Eine anständige Wirtschaftssimulation, gibts so etwas eigentlich noch? Ich meine ein Spiel mit viel Komplexität, wo man seine Fantasie ausleben kann... heutzutage müsste sowas doch auch online gegeneinander möglich sein. Ein Spiel im Stil von Industriegigant, Transport Tycoon, Ports Of Call, Oil Imperium oder so was ähnliches....


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Januar 2017)

Gibts leider kaum noch was gescheites. Ist halt leider ein wenig lukratives Genre als das Entwickler und Publisher sich da um den Release guter neuer Titel reißen würden. 
Es gibt zwar ein paar Titel von kleineren Studios aber die meisten davon sind leider nicht einmal annähernd gut umgesetzt und ehr sehr frustrierend (Bugs, miserabelste Steuerung, sehr begrenzter Content)  um sich mit Transport Tycoon, oder gar Industrieggiant messen zu können.

Was aktuell ist und du dir evt. mal anschauen kannst, so noch nicht auf dem Schirm, wäre Transport Fever:

Transport Fever on Steam

Das ist im Stil von Transport Tycoon und soll wohl auch recht brauchbar / ausgereift sein.

Ansonsten bleiben eigentlich nur noch Titel wie Cities in Motion 1 und 2:

Teil 1: Cities in Motion on Steam

Teil 2: Cities in Motion 2 on Steam

Die sind aber ehr lokal ausgelegt (Personentransport in einer Stadt).

Viel mehr halbwegs aktuelles und vor allem brauchbares in dem Bereich würde mir da jetzt nicht einfallen, leider...


Über ein neues Industriegigant täte ich mich auch freuen.


----------



## JoeKiller123 (12. Januar 2017)

Transport Fever sieht ja schonmal super aus. Es scheint ja in Richtung Transport Tycoon zu gehen. Wie ich sehe, ists ja gerade mal 2 Monate alt, das teste ich auf alle Fälle mal. Schonmal dickes Danke!


----------



## xfire89x (23. Januar 2017)

Transport fever kann ich echt empfehlen. Macht auch über längerem Zeitraum Spaß und die höchste schwierigkeitsstufe hat es echt in sich.


----------



## Bartolas (12. April 2017)

Transport Fever werde ich mir auch anschaffen das erinnert so ein bisschen an Railroad Tycoon.


----------

